# Dewalt mitre saw mounting brackets



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a 10" dewalt slider that I use for everything. When I bought it, it came in a bundle sale with this stand:









The brackets that mount to the bottom of the saw that clip onto the stand, they are breaking. Well, one clip already blew apart, and the other is weak. I don't believe I'm overly rough with it, but mounting/dismounting takes its toll.

The only thing I don't like about the stand is the material supports on the wings. They aren't wide enough - cutting small stock like shoe moulding, it always slides right off. The edge of the damn supports are right flush with the fence of the saw, and has a rounded edge, so anything small slides off. Extremely annoying.

Anyways. Besides dropping $49 for a new pair of mounting brackets, is there any other option that may be more useful to me? Some way I can customize this stand to better suit my needs?

I use it 50% in my own garage, 50% on job sites. I have limited storage space, and I have to dismantle the saw in the garage every night so my wife can park her car :laughing: 

Thanks


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

You can buy after market 12 inch supports. Just search dewalt miter saw stand. 

Its a good stand, you just have to baby the clips.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

How about some I bolts or carriage bolts at the BB storeSorry not familiar with that saw but have a DW that looks close to the same and I use these.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the same problem with the spring loaded clips on the base that attaches to the stand. Bad design! Even though I do like the stand, the clips are the weak link.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys are going to get a kick out of this. Those 'black' stops,,, I thought they were what I rested the material on. Wow. I always wondered why they flipped down...

Found the 15" wide supports, Amazon has them for $42. Going to buy them and a set of the spring feet.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

I hate those clips aswell one set has broken and te other set i have conected to a piece of ply so i can change saws easy, what a pain reaching undef the ply to dissconect.

Gotta be a better way


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Heavy d maybe the wife needs to give up the car and get a bike, That way you can leave the saw set up


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Ordered the 15" supports, the feet clamps, and two 4 mAh batteries!


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

you can make your own out of 2x4 and carriage bolts and a washer. drill a hole in a 2x4 grind the head down so it and the washer will slid in the slot of the stand bolt on the 2x4 cut carriage flush with the top of the 2x4 counter sink the nut into the 2x4. use a screw to hold the saw to the 2x4s
i have 4 of them stands that i use as a work table with a sheet of plywood a few of the 2x4 set up.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

you guys must be very hard on those brackets. 
I have 5 sets of them and have never broken any. 2 sets are nearly 10 years old. 
the material supports arnt great. they are never in the right place. 
I plan to make a set of wings for mine that sit onto those supports


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe I am harder on them than I should be. I probably banged them a few times getting the saw in and out of the truck. I dont have a system for tools in the truck because I use it for materials too. Someday when I have more steady work I will get a trailer or a van.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

The Dewalt stands are nice as a base for a set of wings. I hate using them without the wings but do on occasion for quick in and out jobs. Moving the arms around is annoying.

I have both the large and the compact. I use the compact for portability with a set of homemade wings.

I have yet to break the mounting brackets.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

Justin Huisenga said:


> The Dewalt stands are nice as a base for a set of wings. I hate using them without the wings but do on occasion for quick in and out jobs. Moving the arms around is annoying.
> 
> I have both the large and the compact. I use the compact for portability with a set of homemade wings.
> 
> I have yet to break the mounting brackets.


how did you mount the wings 
is there a bracket out there for that job.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Alan M said:


> how did you mount the wings
> is there a bracket out there for that job.


In that picture they are mounted with American Design and Engineering brackets but I have since changed them to use the DW7232 Support and Stop brackets with an aluminum plate bolted to the top. I wanted to be able to use it with 2 different saws and there wasn't enough clearance in the base casting of the second saw to mount the bolts on the left side. I will post a pic when I get time.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

Justin Huisenga said:


> In that picture they are mounted with American Design and Engineering brackets but I have since changed them to use the DW7232 Support and Stop brackets with an aluminum plate bolted to the top. I wanted to be able to use it with 2 different saws and there wasn't enough clearance in the base casting of the second saw to mount the bolts on the left side. I will post a pic when I get time.


thanks mate
cant wait 
I have been meaning to do this for a long time but never got it done


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to say that about 4 years ago, DW changed the style of of mounting bracket. The old style were very sturdy. The new ones suck!! The old style were still available as of about 2 yrs ago but it was about $80/pr. I talked to someone that I know that works for DW and he swapped them for me.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Like to see the new wing conection to


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

you can use a door hinge


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I have 2 sets of the old brackets around 10 yrs. with no problems. The new ones aren't as nice. My biggest problem with the stands was all the little wingnuts coming loose on the supports. I finally replaced them with bolts and lock nuts and now I can't adjust them without getting serious. I have a stand dedicated to each saw.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

Some manufacturer had a stand for a while that was identical to the Dewalt but with a 12" roller on the wings. I never got one but thought it looked like a good idea. I can't remember the name on it


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Alan M said:


> you guys must be very hard on those brackets.
> I have 5 sets of them and have never broken any. 2 sets are nearly 10 years old.
> the material supports arnt great. they are never in the right place.
> I plan to make a set of wings for mine that sit onto those supports


I can say with all honesty that mine doesn't get subjected to anything other than what one could consider normal wear and tear. I really do try and take good care of all my tools.

With mine, one day I was just breaking down my work area at the end of the day, and when I got the saw from the stand the right side clip just broke in my hand. I didn't distort it or put undue pressure on it. Just squeezing the handle to release the clip like one is supposed to do.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Alan M said:


> thanks mate
> cant wait
> I have been meaning to do this for a long time but never got it done


Bracket. Same bracket that is on the arms of the stand will also fit in the stand extrusion. The plate is 1/4" aluminum bolted onto the bracket. It attaches with star knobs to bolt studs in the wings.

I saw the set up on the FOG. I like it because it doesn't require drilling out the saw to mount the wings and is easily and quickly adjustable to multiple saws.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks for that. 
when I originally went to do this I got another set of those brackets(my dealer gave them free because they were slightly corroded)


----------

